# Moving to Gib/La Linea



## flob (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been reading a lot of forum threads about people moving to Spain and I've seen that you are very helpful with your advices 

My understanding is that Spain is in a very bad shape and is almost impossible to find a job as a foreigner. I'm 26 and I will move to La Linea/Gib to work for a Gib gambling company as a Software Developer. I'm planning to bring my girlfriend with me but I'm not sure she will find any work considering the current situation. Currently she is working in the textile industry as a Pattern Maker and in case she decides to come with me she'll resign from her current job. I think I will earn enough to support both of us but I don't know what are the exact monthly expenses for her considering she'll be unemployed. How much do you think we would need to live a good life there ? 

Below are some of the expenses I was thinking about that we'll need to pay for her:

1. Healthcare insurance - if we'll choose to live in Spain she will need a private health insurance. Do you know approximatively how much does it cost per month? ? (If we get married I think the Gib public health care system will cover her too, right? ) 

2. After 90 days of staying in Spain we'll need to register as residents. Do we need to prove each that we have a monthly income and if not prove that we have a 5000 EUR deposit / person?


3. Are you aware of any other tax we'll need to pay for her?


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

Yes, it's close to impossible to find a job in Spain so usually girlfriends don't work. The good thing is that your salary in Gib would be big anouth to cover expenses for 2 persons easily. You'll still have enough money for renting a good flat or house and to travel. Software developers usually are paid good.

Private health insurance will cost you around 50-60 EUR / month in Spain. If you are married she'll be covered by your social insurance but in *Spain only*. To get medicine in Gib you need to work or live there. But I'm fine with health centers in Spain.

As far as I heard to register in Spain (get NIE) for your girlfriend she need to have health insurance or be covered by your social insurance.

I don't really think you should pay anything for your girlfriend if she doesn't work.


----------



## flob (Feb 28, 2013)

A little bit late... but thanks for your response Th1rt3n!


----------

